
Fair Source License - open-source-ux
https://fair.io/
======
diffeomorphism
Bob owns a company Bobsoft employing 50 people and can't use the software.

He renames it Alphabob with two daughter companies Bobsoft and Bobworks each
employing 25 people. He now can use the software.

"Fair source" is proprietary freeware with pseudo-opensource flavor.

~~~
gregknicholson
Yeah, I don't understand what problem this is trying to solve.

If you want to stop massive money-grabbing corporations from using your
software for nefarious purposes, a strong copyleft like AGPL will ensure they
release their improvements so the open source community can compete. Certain
big companies avoid AGPL'd software because they don't want to play, which
seems to be working as intended.

“With open source, releasing source code and charging for the product is
virtually impossible.” Red Hat would disagree.

